# Hand Chasing Threads



## Sappheiros (Aug 28, 2016)

I've been reading up on threading and I've seen quite a few videos on the subject. I've search the forums for details and others as well. 

Does anybody here thread their pens by hand? I've looked around and all I can see are articles on chasing wooden boxes and the like with only side mentions of a rare few utilizing it for penturning. The tools I see seem too large to fit in a pen for the inner threading. Would one modify their inner threading tool to fit inside a pen? Is this a method I should pursue or go with the tap and dies? I have yet to pursue either method.


----------



## More4dan (Aug 28, 2016)

I started turning threads on my metal lathe. I've since been using taps and dies. MUCH faster, easier, and better threads. I wouldn't go back. A tap guide and a die holder that attaches to the tail stock is a must (Little machine shop has both).  By hand on a wood lathe would be near impossible for any mere mortal. For pens, taps and dies are the way.  A great place for both with a large range of sizes is Victor Machinery.  

Victor Machinery - Metalworking tools and supplies

Danny


----------



## Curly (Aug 28, 2016)

There is a YouTube video of an old Japanese pen maker that uses hand drills and thread chasers to do both inner and outer threads and if I remember correctly multi start at that. Worth looking for. Search for, 
Masters of the Fountain Pen : Kiyoshi Kato.


----------



## Sappheiros (Aug 28, 2016)

Curly said:


> There is a YouTube video of an old Japanese pen maker that uses hand drills and thread chasers to do both inner and outer threads and if I remember correctly multi start at that. Worth looking for. Search for, Masters of the Fountain Pen : Kiyoshi Kato.


I've seen his video and I saw a video of an Indian pen maker doing the same. Maybe it's something I'll have to look into at a later time. I know most people use the taps and dies.


----------



## KenV (Aug 28, 2016)

Most of us do not do hand thread chasing often enough, and consistently enough to develop and maintain the hand eye coordination.  

Thread mills, taps & dies, and threading jigs are used by industry and the less commercial makers of writing instruments and other turned products.

Question is where do you want to spend your time, and which,skills do you want to develop?


----------



## Sappheiros (Aug 28, 2016)

Ken, I think you're bringing up a really important point. The trouble is wanting to learn everything can lead me to being a jack of all trades, but a master of none. That is definitely not what I want. I really shouldn't get ahead of myself.


----------

